# Blue Clicquot Club Bottle



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 19, 2016)

I have no photos, but I'm wondering if I should pick up what looks like an authentic embossed blue (Cobalt) Clicquot Club bottle? 

I don't really have any more info than that. 

If so, what price?


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Jun 19, 2016)

Clear and green is all I have. Is it a embossed bottle?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 26, 2016)

This is the only colored Clicquot bottle I know of.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 28, 2016)

I saw one of those, but the site gave me no information on it. Is it like the first one?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 28, 2016)

The Blue cone top can is tough to come by. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 28, 2016)

A cobalt blue Cliquot bottle sounds very suspicious, have you seen it in person?  In photos those irradiated bottles can sometimes appear cobalt.  It's also possible that someone coated it in the stuff they use to turn regular fruit jars into all sorts of crazy colours.  I'd be very hesitant to buy pay a lot for it because I have such a hard time believing that something like that was ever manufactured.  I feel like the most likely explanation is that someone put a coating on it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 29, 2016)

I didn't know it came in cans, Leon. 

Canadian Bottles, very good point.


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 30, 2016)

If you look at my last video digging in n,j on YouTube . I dug a aqua Clicquot club .


----------

